# X-Server Fehler? (Caught Signal 11)



## Chino (20. Februar 2004)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe mich heute abend mal an die Linux Installation gewagt. Hab die neuste Debian Distribution draufgespielt, (bf24, Kernel 2.4.18). So, alles eigentlich wunderbar, nach dem der Rechner neu startet und Linux gebootet wird, kann ich mich zwar auf der grafischen Oberfläche einloggen, aber sobald die Eingabegeräte initialisiert werden, gibts denn Fehler:


```
Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11. Server aborting.
```

Weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll. Ich hab auch schon ein wenig gegoogelt, aber nix gescheites bei gefunden.


----------



## Chino (21. Februar 2004)

So, nach mehreren Reboots läuft Debian nun endlich! 
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was ich gemacht hab, aber nachdem ich die Anweisungen hier gefolgt bin, hats dann endlich geklappt.


----------



## Chino (22. Februar 2004)

Nach ich nun das Security-Update ausgeführt hab, kommt es zum gleichen Fehler. Aber diesmal lässt sich das nicht beheben. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Chino (23. Februar 2004)

So, dann für ich den Monolog mal weiter 

In der XF86Config-4 (/etc/X11/) einfach die Option "DPMS" auskommentieren und es klappt. Aber ich werde jetzt doch erstmal zu Mandrake wechseln, Debian ist ja ganz nett, aber doch etwas zu Hardcore. Werde erstmal mit Mandrake was rumspielen, und vielleicht später nochmals auf Debian wechseln.


----------



## juhge (29. Februar 2004)

Vielen vielen vielen usw dank. 
Ich bin fast verzweifelt, da mein Xserver machte was er wollte und kde2 nie startete. Nachdem ich diese *!?$"§* Zeile auskommentiert habe geht es jetzt endlich. Vielen Dank


----------

